# Grain Pains.



## Vol

AgWeb.

Regards, MIke

https://www.agweb.com/article/70-of-corn-91-of-soybeans-not-yet-planted/


----------



## haybaler101

I have a whopping 0% planted. Going to be 6-7 days before anything is close and 2 chances of rain between now and then. The good Lord and the markets neither one are too excited about planting and rewarding both with a preventative planting claim seems like the path of least resistance to loose the least amount of money.


----------



## rjmoses

The talk out at town the other night was about planting rice hereabouts.

At a few rounds, we came to the conclusion that as soon as we needed water, the weather would turn dry and everybody would be able to get their crops in--you know, reverse psychology.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin

None planted here yet, having a hard enough time getting suitable days to even spray burndown. Some fields are too wet to even take the Polaris across in 4WD.

This time last year I had all the beans planted and the drill cleaned up and put away.

Another huge issue has been the wind.


----------



## r82230

PP enough acres, maybe some price movement? (Hopefully, in the right direction at least.)

Larry


----------



## swmnhay

r82230 said:


> PP enough acres, maybe some price movement? (Hopefully, in the right direction at least.)
> 
> Larry


WE produce to much grain.For the price to go up a poor crop is needed some where.Hopefully not on my land but someplace else  Here we can take dryer weather so in a drought yr still have a fair crop and a better price so thats best case scenario for me.


----------



## danwi

Guys out scratching around here a little bit trying to find dry ground most say there are too many wet spots to drive around yet, Our heavy soils have water coming out of the hills. Talked to a friend this morning and he said a guy was spreading fertilizer with 2 tractors chained together. Have heard about in some areas on lighter ground they are getting some planting done. Lows at night below 40 with frost in low areas. East winds off Lake Michigan feel cool and damp.


----------



## r82230

Just got back to my main office, took a little site seeing trip back, while stopping at an implement store picking up a couple of parts. I started back from about 1/2 a mile from Lake Huron, snaked North and back about 20 miles (turning my normal 50 mile almost due West trip into 75 miles). I seen exactly 2 tractors digging a little ground up, one tractor planting and A LOT of tractors just setting. Generally, by now we would be approaching 50% done, not less than 5% planted.

I also notice a fair amount of winter wheat fields that looked down right terrible, mostly looking like drowning of the crop (perhaps some, chemical, late planted and/or winter kill if possible thrown in).

Larry


----------



## danwi

The grain markets are starting to head in the right direction with the start of this week.


----------



## swmnhay

danwi said:


> The grain markets are starting to head in the right direction with the start of this week.


A lot of corn not in ground and no dry weather in sight.

Ground is full when you get .35 of rain and you need 4 wd to get threw a yard


----------



## endrow

haybaler101 said:


> I have a whopping 0% planted. Going to be 6-7 days before anything is close and 2 chances of rain between now and then. The good Lord and the markets neither one are too excited about planting and rewarding both with a preventative planting claim seems like the path of least resistance to loose the least amount of money.


----------



## haybaler101

Just saw this map. If this happens, the huge corn surplus will just be a memory.


----------



## rjmoses

haybaler101 said:


> Just saw this map. If this happens, the huge corn surplus will just be a memory.


What are we looking at? Title says Precipitation Accumulation June 01, 2019

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101

rjmoses said:


> What are we looking at? Title says Precipitation Accumulation June 01, 2019
> 
> Ralph


Rainfall estimates for next two weeks.


----------



## stack em up

We have just under 100 acres in, and that was a miserable bitch the last 40 or so. I’ll plant 80 day corn before I switch a bunch to beans.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay

danwi said:


> Guys out scratching around here a little bit trying to find dry ground most say there are too many wet spots to drive around yet, Our heavy soils have water coming out of the hills. Talked to a friend this morning and he said a guy was spreading fertilizer with 2 tractors chained together. Have heard about in some areas on lighter ground they are getting some planting done. Lows at night below 40 with frost in low areas. East winds off Lake Michigan feel cool and damp.


Most guys in our area fly on their winter wheat fertilizer in the spring. Surprisingly not that much more expensive.

BTW --- until this last week, we hadn't had much rain in April and late March. Just cold and dry. Great for drying off things to get spring work done and seed in the ground but 20 degrees above normal and no rain in sight had these dryland farmers worried. We were throwing dust clouds ...... until a 25 degree drop in temps and an inch or two of rain came. We need to see how long it will be before our "summer" starts (little precip, low humidity and hot - until Sept). That will determine how well things go.


----------



## haybaler101

Knocked in a little over a third of my corn crop Friday and Saturday. Dodged a bullet today with only a couple tenths. Slight chances of rain every day Tuesday thru Saturday. Hopefully get corn done this week while cleaning out turkey barns and having a high school graduation Friday night and party Saturday for second son.


----------



## Vol

Markets are starting to look like if a person can get their corn mudded in, you can make some money with a decent crop.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay

Vol said:


> Markets are starting to look like if a person can get their corn mudded in, you can make some money with a decent crop.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep but the old saying kicks in"Plant in the mud crops will be a dud,Plant in the dust bins will bust"

We need a bad crop once in awhile to get rid of the surplus Unfortunatly.


----------



## haybaler101

Vol said:


> Markets are starting to look like if a person can get their corn mudded in, you can make some money with a decent crop.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep, have $4.00+ cash corn for fall delivery. Got almost 40% of my corn planted. A lot went in here Thursday thru this morning, none went in right and we got another inch dumped on us today and more to come. A few guys have been running planters almost around the clock.


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> Yep but the old saying kicks in"Plant in the mud crops will be a dud,Plant in the dust bins will bust"


Yes, that is the old saying.....but I believe I would be more inclined to take chances with the mud this year.

Regards, Mike


----------



## danwi

We finally have a price to sell old crop but with little to nothing in the ground it is hard to sell new crop. Now the million dollar question will be how high can it go?


----------



## r82230

danwi said:


> Now the million dollar question will be how high can it go?


To the point you still don't sell, waiting for it to go higher, comes to mind. 

Larry


----------



## swmnhay

danwi said:


> We finally have a price to sell old crop but with little to nothing in the ground it is hard to sell new crop. Now the million dollar question will be how high can it go?


Same here,hard to sell something you don't have planted yet and no good weather insight.

93 we plowed corn under here.Corn was under $3 IIRC until late summer of 93 then went up over $5 when the market finally realized how bad the crop was.Corn that was left to harvest was 40-40-40 bu-moisture-test wieght.It was appraised down to 3-5 bu of #2 corn


----------



## haybaler101

Looks like the hardest worked piece of equipment this spring will be the calculator. Crop insurance agent sent me preventative plant pay schedule. I have some farms that pay well over $300 acre pp corn, but then if harvest price jumps significantly, then guarantee gets really nice even if planted late. Then there is the trump money unknown on soybeans.


----------

